# Oil change thread



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok so I am pretty new here but come on crew no oil change thread! Or at leased I can't find one so let's hear it what do you use in your snowblower and how often do you change it?

In my Simplicaty Pro 1524 I usually run Quaker State Ultimate Defence synthetic 5w30 or Wall Mart brand synthetic 5w30 and change it out once a season unless it's a real bad winter then I will throw in an additional oil change. I will do the same with the new to me "94" Toro Powershift 1132 I was just given. What say you?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mobil-1 5w-30, quality synthetic only. I change all my machine's oil at the end of every season


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have lucas 5w30 in the toro 521e and once i get the new drain plug for the 521r i'll be putting mobile 5w30 in it


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Mobil1 5W30 synthetic. I run synthetic oil in every engine I own. IMHO, synthetic oil is the cheapest insurance you can buy for an engine. There will be those that say you don't need it in a snowblower engine that gets 40 - 80 hours a year. Perhaps not, but the extra couple of bucks it costs me, over the price of Dino oil won't hurt me that much either.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Kestreal, what you are doing is fine (excellent even) for a snowblower. Use any synthetic and you will have virtually no internal wear. I would brake in a new engine with conventional oil to assure the ring is seated properly however.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I usually run 10w-30 and change it once a season. Not particular on the brand.


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

My Ariens's dealer recommends 10 W 30 oil, have not changed oil in years, will make an effort to maintain this new Ariens much better than the old MTD.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dino oil. I pretty much buy all of my equipment used and don't spend lots of $$ on the really good oil. I did purchase a new Stihl weed wacker and a Craftsman™ mower several years ago. I'm very grateful that I've not had any major mechanical failures. I try to maintain my equipment; keep fluid levels topped off, filters clean, etc. However, I seem to enjoy swapping equipment. I can't tell you how many Mantis™ tillers I've owned. Same with Troy Bilt™ Horse tillers. I have always used dino oil in all of them. Of course, all of those Horse tillers had Kohler k 161 bullet proof engines too. I had an MTD snowblower years ago that I bought brand new from Lowes and I always just used regular old dino in it. i remember now that it was a 7/24. Moved tons of snow and never missed a beat. Run dino in my vehicles. I do however, run Amsoil™ 20 w 50 in my bike.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the hardcore Amsoil fanboy to show up in this oil thread. It always happens. 

I personally use whatever 5w-30 I have lying around. If I really cared I would run synthetic because it does better in both the extreme cold a snowblower sees and the extremely hot temperatures an air cooled motor under load can see. My car only sees synthetic but my lawn equipment where the oil coming out still looks clean gets conventional. My 2 stroke air cooled motors get either Amsoil 2 stroke 100:1 mixed at the proper ratio for the machine (because I have some) or whatever little bottle came with the machine. My water cooled 2 strokes (outboard motors) get Walmart TC-W3 oil. 

None of my machines run with dirty oil. When considering oil and motors I am a firm believer you have to use what is appropriate for the situation. If I was putting a lot of hours on any of my lawn equip they would see full synthetic. For light use between oil changes I do not believe synthetic offers an advantage.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Just did my first oil change on my D28+,used Mobil1 5W-30 synthetic.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I am not a big believer in spending big $ on oil for my small motors. My Simplicaty Pro 1524 runs so cold I often think there I something wrong with it? When I dump the oil after running for quite some time the oil is just warm not even hot? This B&S runs cool! And it's not hard on oil heck what RPM do snowblowers turn anyway 2,000? I really don't think they are that hard on oil. I run synthetic as my old Toro seems to start better with it although I really don't think it will make it last any longer.


----------

